# Newbie to Smoking



## ghostsniper (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi, everyone been reading Smoking-Meat.com for like 2 weeks now decided i should join the forum to get more answers.  Ok first of everyone can call me TJ, Tim or Ghost. I live in Onawa, Iowa, it is about 30min south of Sioux City or 90min north of Omaha Neb. i have a Char-Griller Deluxe Griller Model #2929. I am new to the smoking world so any tips from previous experiences are very welcome.  For now i will be only using indirect smoking method just because dont really have the room to add the side fire box, we live in a quadplex/townhouse.  the first thing i smoked well the only thing i have smoked is bacon wrapped stuffed chicken breasts. for the first time ever smoking i thought they were great except my heavy handed spicing and onions.  WEll not all sure what else to put on this so i will end it at that my first post will be in the pork section about making pulled pork.

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi TJ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place! There is a lot to learn here and a lot of great people to help you on your way! Since you are new to smoking you might want to check out Jeff's Free 5 day E-course, it will teach you all the basics and a whole lot more: http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 25, 2012)

Welcome to SMF :welcome1:


----------



## jack07 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi TJ


----------



## wingnut (Jun 26, 2012)

*Welcome, ONAWA, IOWA!!  Was raised in Keokuk, Iowa, (Loooong time ago!!!)*

*I'm a Texican Smoker now from **Rockport, Texas.  You'll love this place, and learn LOTS!!!! ( I sure have!)*

*Don't be afraid to ask questions, there is a LOT of knowledge here, and a LOT of good advice. Not to mention some Great Q-Views!!*

*SOOO....Welcome and good smoking,  and ATSG... 'Smoke 'em if you got got 'em' !!!*

*Larry*


----------



## scarbelly (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello TJ and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





to SMF - glad you joined us


----------

